# Wrapped some presents tonight...



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

My wife and daughter are going to spend Christmas Eve here with the boys and I...first time the five of us will be together since the separation...

Things have been going pretty good because I'm taking care of myself and the 16 year old...we landed on both feet and are running strong...with Christmas a week away, I spent a bit and wrapped a few presents tonight while the house was empty...

all 3 of my kids are getting Crucifexes for Christmas, the same cross and chains to signify the bond between brothers and sisters...the cross to remind them of Jesus' sacrafices, and a silver chain as a symbol of how wonderful the circle of life is but how burdening a chain can be if we let life bog us down...

my wife is getting a crystal rose...on Thanksgiving, we still had roses blooming here and she remarked how pretty they are...there is no better symbol of how fragile and perfect love can be both at the same time...I'm starting to get that now...

"I love you" are 3 of the easiest words to say, hardest to mean, easiest to forget...toughest to prove everyday...and most rewarding to receive...God Bless!!!


----------



## hurtinindy (Dec 15, 2010)

Amen. I work with eole that have been married to their spouses for over twenty years and whenever they end phone conversations they always say I love you. I realized that me and my husband never said that unless we were in different states and sleeping apart. Now it does not matter but I wonder if we had said those three words more often if we would be in a better place


----------

